# Bleach Affect On Shirts Question.



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey guys. I was wondering real quick, for shirts I am printing for the band I do lights and stuff for we have a lion design. Last time we made this design we sprayed bleach on half of the black shirts we were going to print on. It gave them a really cool dotted look and then we printed the shirts.

Is it possible to print the whole shebang and then later bleach however many we want to. Will bleaching afterwards give the same affect or will it mess up the ink design. I am curing the shirts and everything. 

Actually I just started printing them 30 minutes ago and forgot to bleach some of them lol. So yeah I'm wondering if I can print em all right now and then go back and bleach them?


thanks


.austin


----------



## painter1313 (Feb 27, 2010)

Should not be a problem I've done that myself.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

if you have a dryer try using clear discharge instead of bleach


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Listen to MRVIXX! Bleach will weaken the garment material. Put the discharge in a spray bottle and shoot away.


----------



## painter1313 (Feb 27, 2010)

chuckh said:


> Listen to MRVIXX! Bleach will weaken the garment material. Put the discharge in a spray bottle and shoot away.


I've heard of discharge paste,but they sell a product that's just "discharge"? And its spray able?I'm going to have to look this up or can you give me a name of the product or link?

I've been spraying bleach for a year now and just running my shirts through the washing machine and dryer with no problems. 

I have shirts I did a year ago and they'er fine. I don't think I'd mind to much if my shirts started to wear little holes,I kinda like that.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I do the bleach water mix in a misting spray bottle and get great results. I think I would bleach, wash and then print.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I saw somewhere that when you get the desired lift from the bleach, you should spray vinegar on it to neutralize the bleach. Do you all do this. I know I like the in between colors sometimes...I guess using the vinegar would allow you to control the color better. Also, they placed objects on the shirt (dog tags, paper cut outs ) then sprayed. it left the out line of those items. It was pretty cool looking.


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

Also,
Do you wash the bleached shirts before selling?


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

Ive seen some people do this with discharge base. its clear and does spray well. if its too thick they add water then DTG over the splatter. Looks awesome. It might be possible to also use an air brush.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Mistyann said:


> I saw somewhere that when you get the desired lift from the bleach, you should spray vinegar on it to neutralize the bleach. Do you all do this. I know I like the in between colors sometimes...I guess using the vinegar would allow you to control the color better. Also, they placed objects on the shirt (dog tags, paper cut outs ) then sprayed. it left the out line of those items. It was pretty cool looking.


Vinegar is not the best neutralizer for bleach, but it you want to use it then you need to rinse the bleach out of the shirt 1st, then in the vinegar solultion. Antichlor is better or you could use 3% hydrogen peroxide directly on the bleached shirt, kind of gets expensive though. Bleach can be very hazardous even though we take it for granted because we can buy it in the store. I personally would use another kind of discharge agent. If you use bleach be sure to use it in a very well ventilated area.


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a customer requesting this spattered bleach effect, I was hoping to give him a recommended process/mixture for bleach. Can anyone give me a play-by-play?

Thanks,
Alan


----------

